# UCLA Interview (1 Viewer)



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations IA!

Did you apply to UCLA for production or screenwriting? The two programs may have different admissions timelines, and we want to avoid unnecessary heart attacks.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I got one too, for screenwriting.  

It was really weird because they sent it on Saturday at almost midnight.  At first I was not sure if it was for real, but glad to hear that you got the same thing, Icarus. Yipee!

Congrats, see you there!


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, that's what I thought. I'm pretty sure production people still have quite a wait...


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone remember if UCLA screenwriting interview invites were staggered over a week or so last year, or all just sent out at once? I haven't recieved an email and am really, really hoping to get one! But it's so competitive and I'm still finishing up my undergrad, while I'm told they want people with a lot more experience.


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 24, 2008)

The email I got was specifically about the New York interview, and it sounds like Icarus' was too.  Maybe they stagger them by location?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Dharmagirl. My permanent address is listed for them as in western Canada, but I go to school in Toronto so I'm not sure where they'd consider me to interview! If I do get an email, I'll ask to interview in NYC but if they consider me to be from the West, I guess they'd ask me for the LA interviews. 
What's your background, if I can ask? Have you already finished your undergrad, had a lot of work experience?


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I got my undergrad degree in writing a few years ago from UCSD.  While I was there I had a few good internships and I've been working as a producer for an ad agency in NYC for the last 3 years.  So I guess a fair amount of experience, but it's certainly not in the writing field.  

The whole thing is really strange.  I know it sounds lame, but hang in there.  I was expecting to wait another week or so to hear because it sounds like that is when most of the interviews were announced last year. Keep us posted!


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks! And good luck with your interview!!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 24, 2008)

I also got a Saturday night interview invite (and just in time for the oscars!), but, when you you consider the time difference, I guess 8:30 isn't nearly as suspicious.

Congrats to all who've heard, and to those still waiting to hear hang in there we're all pulling for you!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

Ack! I didn't mean to rattle any nerves. Yes, I am a screenwriting applicant, and yes, I am in New York. Westerners and directors, your time is still to come. Heck, scripting Manhattanites shouldn't panic yet; UCLA may well do multiple rounds of invites.

--IA


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha no, I like knowing when schools have started to send out for interviews, I'm sure everyone does (and congrats to you also IA!).


----------



## mykefilm (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey congrats on the interviews.  This is awesome!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2008)

That's so funny that it didn't seem real, I remember getting the email last year...it came from a grad assistant with a gmail address at some random hour of the night...so I called to make sure it was real before I booked my flight to Manhattan.

Congrats, you guys!!  UCLA only interviews about 40 screenwriting applicants, so take pride in making it this far.

Best of luck.  My interview was pretty laid back, they schedule them in 20 minute intervals but mine was the last one...we just talked and talked.  The AFI one was way more stressful.

And if I remember correctly, the director interviews were waaay later...as were the acceptances.


----------



## cabezon (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone know when UCLA sends out its interview notices for producer program applicants? Who else has applied to the producer's program? I feel like I'm the only one so far who has applied around here. Everyone else is screenwriting or production. 

Congrats to everyone who got an interview...Break a leg!


----------



## dragonball (Feb 24, 2008)

cabezon,

I applied for producers program at UCLA, but heard nothing too.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 24, 2008)

Jayimess, of the 40 how many get offers?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard the incoming classes are from 21-24 people. So competitive!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Feb 24, 2008)

So, assuming that not every single admitted student actually attends, the number's probably a little closer to 30.


----------



## placebo (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope you are correct in saying the school is making its way west for interviews. Altruism makes me pleased for those that have already been contacted by UCLA, but I won't lie about the sour feeling in my gut.

My program is screenwriting.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats screenwriting people! i'm going to have to sit and wait longer.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 25, 2008)

from what I recall the interviews are staggered by location, not really discipline. I think the numbers they interview and accept are posted on their page-- however the number of directors and cinematographers are combined-- so it could go either way.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 25, 2008)

Winterreverie,

Are you saying that prospective directors who make it to the finalist round are interviewed at the same time as the screenwriters?

I just want some clarification because Jayimess said that directors are notified much later.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 25, 2008)

As far as I recall, we were notified for acceptance into the program later than the screenwriters, but the interviews were scheduled the same time. There were a couple midnight mass emails for interview sent out, really depending on location mostly as you scheduled your interview with the administrative assistant for the dept within a designated date range.

At least thats how it worked in CA last year. Might have been different in other states. But hey, research last years thread and there should be a play by play on it.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2008)

UCLA interviews screenwriters separately.  I may be wrong about the timeline for directors, but I know that they were only interviewing screenwriters where I went to interview in NYC last year.  It was Richard Walter and the screenwriting dept. chair, whose name escapes me now. However, it is entirely possible that they were interviewing for other departments in another location simultaneously.

In response to the question of how many out of the 40 or so get in, I was told last year that if you make it to the interview, the very least you'll get is an offer to enter the "Certificate" program...which is basically the MFA program without the degree.  I believe their incoming class size is 28, I could be wrong.

Good luck, y'all.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, after re-reading Winter's post (We'll be at Chapman Saturday morning, btw), I thought I should mention that no choices were offered as to dates or time.  The email said, "Hi, you're interviewing on Saturday, March 24, at 2pm in NYC at this hotel on 42nd and Lex (or whatever.)  See you then!"

Looks like directing, or being in LA, means more flexibility?  I was in Ohio.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Winterreverie,

When did you have your UCLA interview last year?


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 26, 2008)

I called UCLA about interview notifications. The guy I spoke with said production/directing applicants should be notified by mid-March.


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Feb 26, 2008)

I also applied to UCLA Producers program and heard nothing either, anyone apply to Peter Stark? or have any info on Stark?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

i applied to stark. we're just gonna have to wait. that's what the guy told me over the phone. He said we'd hear close to the march 17th notification date. i suppose if you don't hear anything then you can assume the worst.


----------



## rockstar (Feb 27, 2008)

For those of you who applied to the Producer's Program, I didn't interview till mid-March and I was invited for an interview until early March. You should be hearing soon if you get an invite for an interview. We interview about 30 people and roughly accept 15. Last year, the Producer's Program only accepted 13 because the faculty thought the previous class (17 people) was too big.


----------



## cabezon (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey rockstar, Thanks for the heads up on the producer's program interviews.  I needed that!

Only 13 of 30 accepted in 2007? whew...sounds competitive. Considering how many countless others applied. Here's hoping I get an interview.

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 27, 2008)

definitely helpful Rockstar...although i'm beginning to fear march...what if it's all quiet? i'm going to miss these little sessions of panic when this is all over and done.


----------



## rockstar (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you just have to keep a positive mindset about it. Yes, it is competitive. Whenever you apply to graduate school, it will be competitive. But especially with film school, all those spots are going to be highly coveted. I just think it makes it so much more meaningful when you do get called in for an interview. 

One of my classmates ended up dropping out, so really there are only 12 of us this year. I'm not sure what the class size will be for next year. 

I remember this time last year and it was a terrible terrible time of constantly waiting and not knowing. But just take it one day at a time and you'll get through.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys, 
Any updates on UCLA screenwriting interviews? I called UCLA yesterday and the girl at Student Services said they're nowhere near done with the process, meaning they haven't finished calling people for interviews I hope--but since some people here got called already, do you think they'd leave a big gap before calling the next group of screenwriters?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by A Plan Unfurled:
> Jayimess, of the 40 how many get offers?



28?  I don't know, the website should say the number admitted.

Interesting to note, if you are chosen for the interview, the "worst that could happen is that you'll be admitted to the certificate program instead of the MFA."

At least that's what I was told last year.  The certificate program is basically the MFA program without the degree.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 3, 2008)

Of those that got interviews has anyone actually been confirmed? I mean, I got a date, but no time or place...


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 3, 2008)

"I got a date, but no time or place..."

Same here.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 3, 2008)

good lord! why won't they just tell the rest of us!?


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 4, 2008)

I applied to both UCLA producers program and Stark, no word yet, trying to keep it off my mind, whew tough month


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Now I have a location for my interview (a hotel on the UWS) but still not time.  Kind of odd, I would think they would send all that info together.  Then again, I do appreciate the update.

I got the email right before I went to bed last night and then I had this really intense dream where I was interviewing with Walter and Ackerman...  I thought I was being so calm about this whole thing but now I think I may be crazy.  Has anyone else had dreams about this whole process?

(PS - I am interviewing for screenwriting in NYC)


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got an email for an interview at UCLA's MFA Directing program!!!!

YESSSSSS


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Allen. Their web site says only 65 finalists are invited to interview. That's quite an accomplishment.

Of course, now you're obligated to hand over all the juicy details...

What was in the e-mail? When was it sent? Etc. Etc.


----------



## robertish (Mar 5, 2008)

congrats allen! I got a directing interview too!
dude im a total slob in replying to anyones columbia stuff, i will do soon, i hope you havent forgotten about mine! kudos.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 5, 2008)

hey robertish! i havent forgotten your stuff, but I'll be gone to Texas tomorrow and over the weekend to check out UT and SXSW festival but Ill try to see if I can review them on the way there. When are you going to have your interview?

maozbrown,
I got the email at like 6pm a few minutes ago. It says they received over 500 applicants competing for 21 open positions in the program...it says there are 61 finalists. They said I can bring samples of my work/portfolio to the interview and they are interviewing March 15, 16...April 12, 13, 19 and 20th at LA. March 29th and 30th in New York.


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey robertish,

Did you receive the e-mail at around 6 as well? Well, you're from Brooklyn, so I guess that would make it around 9 for you.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Allen!

Man, this makes me anxious. Have any producer program peeps gotten an interview? I'm still waiting for some word.

All quiet on this end.


----------



## santoki (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Allen and robertish!!

I hope UCLA will be contacting more people throughout the week!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 5, 2008)

are they only doing east coast or west too?


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Allen appears to be from CA and robertish seems to be from NY, so I guess they're notifying both coasts.


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 5, 2008)

UCLA Producer applicant here,  no word yet, USC either...


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 5, 2008)

i literally just talked to the usc peter stark program people. was standing in the office, separated by a door from larry truman. it was moment. ANYWAY they're going to do calls in about 2 weeks. march 17th about. But they're also sending out hard letters for both rejections and acceptances.

i drilled him with questions i will share what i found out.

Q: If we don't get a call march 17th we can assume the worst? 
A: not necessarily. It's possible to be on wait list or get called a day or two later. The real indication is the hard copy but sometimes those get lost too. (he didn't really want to answer me straight up)

Q: How many people apply?
A: 200 apply. 75/200 are qualified. 50/75 are exceptional. 25/50 make it as Starkies

Q: Level of cross integration with other disciplines. i.e. production students
A: Not much unless you want to. Starkies take the same intro. production class as everyone else. Then go off and do their law/marketing/distribution/etc. Senior "thesis" (it's not really one) can be with a director and writer from the other section or all starkies.

i don't know what else you all would like to know. I asked him a lot of questions so i might've gotten an answer to something. post it here and i'll see if i can answer it.


----------



## swilsey (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a UCLA interview as well! Congrats to all the others! I think I will go in April because I have Columbia interview in March. When are other people going?


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats and good luck to all the UCLA peeps.   I hope we are all in Westwood together in the fall!


----------



## santoki (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm starting to freak out. Does UCLA send out just one mass email for interviews to their directing candidates or will the school contact more people within the next few days?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 6, 2008)

Right, I wonder the same thing. Anxiety has set in as I am beginning to get rejected from places. (Already from UT.)

Anyone been daring enough to contact the department and find out the answer to Santoki's quesiton?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm on like a suicide mission with my applications. I have no shame calling and asking absolutely ridiculous questions. I'll see if I have time today to give them a call to appease everyone's fears.

russell blanchard: you're from honolulu too! me too! sort of, long story. but yeah 808!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2008)

Dharma Girl,

The Walter/Ackerman interview was just a conversation for me in NYC last year.

You're interviewing for the MFA, but the least you'll get is the Certificate program.

Good luck!  Try not to stress out, it's an honor to have made it this far.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the support, Jayimess.  I am not too stressed out now (thanks in large part to this board!) but the interview is still 2 weeks away”¦


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 6, 2008)

I called UCLA. They've sent out all of their interview invitations. That's for the directing program.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## santoki (Mar 6, 2008)

Sh*t. Unless Columbia accepts me w/o an interview (which is probably not likely), then I will have to haunt these forums again in the near future. Right now, I'm too exhausted to think about going through the application process again.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 6, 2008)

huzzah maozbrown. Thanks for that. did they mention any other disciplines?


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 6, 2008)

I only asked about the directing program.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 6, 2008)

okay, thanks!


----------



## robertish (Mar 6, 2008)

hey sorry for the late reply, 
yes i did get it around six o clock. 
I actually am from the SFBay but have been living here in Ny for only a month now, so if it is done by coast they're treating me as a Californian.
Allen, I just got the reply that I will be interviewing in NY in the afternoon on the 29th, whens your interview? 
and no worries about the critique, its gonna take me some time too so, no rush. 
cheers!


----------



## rockstar (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe that interviews for the Producer's Program start as early as next week.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 6, 2008)

damn. I applied to UCLA directing and didn't get the interview. 
Can't say I'm shocked. It was the first application out (nov 1st right?) - and I still hadn't polished my essay writing skills etc. 
Still a bit of a downer. 

congrats to all who got the e-mail.


----------



## defusionfilms (Mar 6, 2008)

Dear All,

A query from an international student - have had no word from UCLA yet about the screenwriting programme, and efforts to contact them prove impossible - don't seem able to find a single human being who actually works in the film department who answers a phone. 

Can I (a) presume that no news is bad news by now and (b) does anyone have an actual name and number I might try to utilise? Much appreciated if anyone could help.

Cheers.


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 7, 2008)

Try this number. It's for student services, and it leads to a living, breathing person.

310 206 4572.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 7, 2008)

lol-- UCLA and no living person... I experienced the same thing-- try emailing the head of the dept.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 7, 2008)

i haven't heard a thing either...but i also found typos in my personal statement after i sent it out...soooo ooops. oh well


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 7, 2008)

Rockstar... if you dont mind me asking, how did you here about interviews for the producing program?? I am an applicant and havent heard anything yet, but the good thing is this is the first thing i hear about interviews


----------



## cabezon (Mar 7, 2008)

It's nice to see a few other producer program applicants on here. I hope we can all be classmates next fall. Let's keep each other updated. Best of luck.


----------



## ediebeale (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an interview for cinematography. Does anyone know how many people applied? How many are interviewed? I know there are only three spots. . .


----------



## rockstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Russell,

I'm a current student in the Producer's Program so we get word  Ediebreale, congrats on getting an interview for cintematography, it's a big deal.  I'm not sure how many people applied but getting an interview is impressive. Good luck!


----------



## dragonball (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rockstar,

I'm international applicant from Japan.
I got an interview invitation from Producers Program!! 

Can I send you an e-mail through thie website? I have some questions about the program.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Dragonball, congrats! Feel free to private message me and I'll try and answer whatever questions you may have.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an interview for Directing.  But I've left a message and sent two e-mails and still no response back.  Which one of you is pranking me?  Heh.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey guys,
Is it harder to get into the directing or cinematography? i know they take only 3 for DP and 17 for directing but I heard many more people apply for directing... 
I don't mean to say anything about who got in for what ever, I'm just thinking about which one I should apply for. 
thanks alot
o and congrats to everyone. good stuff


----------



## KelMo (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what the status is for screenwriting interviews at UCLA?  There's been a lot of discussion about producing and directing, but none about writing! Thanks.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a screenwriting interview Sat 3/22 with Hal Ackerman in NYC.  But it sounded like they were doing East Coast first, so maybe they haven't notified the West Coast yet?


----------



## ediebeale (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks rockstar. hmph. this may be a little revealing but, does anyone know what to expect in the interview??


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 11, 2008)

oh dear didn't hear a thing. Bad news?


----------



## santoki (Mar 11, 2008)

All successful directing candidates have already been notified for interviews. Screenwriting applicants were notified earlier. If you didn't get an invite, I'd say it's bad news.


----------



## Sunayana Nadkarni (Mar 11, 2008)

santoki,
do u mean the MFA (SCreenwrting) or BFA (SCreenwriting) applicants hve been notified. i hve applied to UCLA for an MFA screenwrtng, hvent heard frm them yet. had applied to fsu, was called for an interview, went quiet well.


----------



## santoki (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunayana,

Yes, I was referring to the MFA applicants (since this is the graduate school forum). Directing candidates were notified last week regarding interviews...pretty much in one evening by email. (Someone on the forum called UCLA the following day and was told that ALL finalists for the directing program had been notified.) 

If you go back through this thread, you'll notice that UCLA began notifying their screenwriting applicants in late February, earlier than the directors. I'm assuming they're pretty much done notifying screenwriting applicants too, especially since they interview around 40 potential screenwriters as opposed to about 60 directors.

Good luck with your schools!


----------



## KelMo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Santoki,

How do you know they did the screenwriting interviews earlier?  It definitely sounds like they've notified east coasters, but there doesn't seem to be anyone on this forum from the west coast with an interview... 

You could be totally right, I'm just curious what your reasoning is. (I know some schools stagger... I had my AFI interview a few weeks before some people were even notified.)

Any west coasters had an interview/been notified (or know of someone who has)?

Here's to optimism!


----------



## Philro (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all,   

I received the email for Production/Directing on the 5th and I've really just been full of emotions ever since. 

First I told my wife and we sat quietly and talked for awhile, then I called my Mom and Dad back home in Washington- I let all friends know etc. It was a proud moment. 

But then it started to feel really heavy, and then I asked myself: Is it pivotal? Is it not? We're just a bunch of people in love with telling stories and making pretty pictures set to music. Right? We're just a bunch of weirdos who see the world for its stories, idiosyncrasies, and beauty- what's the big deal? Why the riggamarolle? The clout? 

Honestly, the reason I got into it in the first place was for the glam of it back in high school. But that wears out fast, and what's made me stay in it, for the last six years, is the music of it, the stories and conflicts, the great ideas etc. 

And this thing, though awesome, in some ways puts me back into the glam-mode. The reality of it, I mean UCLA, it's one of the best film schools in the country.  Man, it's a big deal. If I get in, I might, in a moment of weakness, walk around like I'm a big deal. But I'm not: I'm a weirdo. 

I see myself in a room with a couple of cool and collected film people while I'm totally nervous and blowing the opportunity to work with other great artists and make friends and create. Then what do I do? 

I don't want it to effect me so much if I don't get in, but I'd also like to give myself a fair shot. So after ALL THAT exposition, and you should know I'm not the best verbal communicator: 

What's it like? For those of you who've already scheduled and had your UCLA interviews? Any sort of info would be helpful. I sincerely hope to meet some of you there. And I'll work your projects...if you work on mine. 

Thank you very much,

Phil


----------



## santoki (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi KelMo,

I don't think any of the UCLA interviews have begun. I think they start this week (at least for the directors). I do know that screenwriters were "notified" about their interviews earlier than the directors...just go through this thread and you'll see. 

In my previous post, I said I "assumed" that the screewriting notifications were all done. In that post I also gave my reasoning. Basically, the directors were notified in one day so it is possible that was the case with screenwriters (especially since UCLA interviews less screenwriting applicants, hence there are less people to notify). Also, it's been over two weeks since screenwriters were initially notified. Most schools seem to get all their interview calls (for both coasts) done by this point. So all this is why I think notifications are pretty much done. Sorry if this is bad news.    You should call the school to find out for sure though.

Good luck with all your schools!


----------



## placebo (Mar 12, 2008)

KelMo,

I'm in your same boat - MFA Screenwriting applicant on the west coast - and haven't heard anything, either. So I share your optimism.

It does seem plausible, given that the only folks to report (on this board, anyway) having received interview notices are exclusive to the East Coast, that the process is staggered by location.


----------



## rola1981 (Mar 12, 2008)

Placebo and Kelmo,

I'm also in the same boat as you guys. I'm on pins and needles.  I have friends that are currently in the UCLA MFA screenwriting program, and have other friends that have already graduated from the UCLA MFA screenwriting program.  I was told that the department interviews all the east coast applicants first.  Once they finish doing that, then they move onto the West Coast people.  Also, unlike directing and producing not everyone interviews.  One of my best friends got into the program without an interview.  I'm not sure there are any real set parameters.  In fact I wouldn't start to worry until the beginning of April.  If you still haven't heard anything by the second week, then you might assume you didn't get in.  I was informed recently that the average applicant takes 3 tries before he or she is admitted into the UCLA MFA program in screenwriting.  If you keep applying you'll everntually get in.  Also consider taking the UCLA professional program in screenwriting too.  Most of the professors teaching in the MFA program teach in the UCLA professional program too.  It's a great way to get to know the system and the faculty before you enter the MFA program.  I've been told by being in the professional program it increases your chances of admittance.  It doesn't guarantee anything but every extra bit helps.  Hang in there.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## KelMo (Mar 12, 2008)

Santoki -- I reread your post and you definitely have some good points. 

Placebo & Rola - Well, at least we can all suffer through the wait together!  It's really interesting that one of your friends got in w/o an interview, Rola! Didn't know they did that sort of thing.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 12, 2008)

does anyone know anything about UCLA producing interviews?? I have heard nothing , and I know of no one who has, Rockstar, how did they go when you got in???? hmmm, wondering about UCLA interviews.......and when they may take place!


----------



## rockstar (Mar 12, 2008)

Russell, I was in the same boat as you last year - no one else I know or on this board applied to the UCLA producing program. 

Interviews start this week and go into early April. But I'm pretty sure that they've notified all interviewees since we only interview 30 people. 

The actual interview was more like a conversation than an interview but I was fully aware that it was an interview since I was so nervous


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 12, 2008)

ahh, I see, thanks for the info Rockstar, still holding out hope on Peter Stark then, hope to see you in L.A. one day, R


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 12, 2008)

dharmagirl and any others interviewing with Hal Ackerman,

I went to UCLA film for undergrad and Hal is SUCH a sweet and down to earth guy. You should have a pretty comfortable interview. Plus he's extremely well regarded in the screenwriting game. Good luck!


----------



## cabezon (Mar 12, 2008)

Reading rockstars post didn't make me feel too good about my status but I'm maintaining a positive attitude nonetheless. 

I'm still holding out for that call/email from UCLA.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 12, 2008)

i've given up on ucla, i haven't heard a thing and i'm going to assume the worst. Time to start working on that contingency plan.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 12, 2008)

Wendja, that is so great to hear about Hal.  I can't wait to meet him!

Does anyone else know who they are interviewing with?


----------



## rockstar (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't want you guys to rule out getting an interview request since I don't have official official word that all the invitations have been sent out. But to the best of my knowledge they have. Hang in there because you really never know. 

You can also email Ben Harris to ask if all the invites have been sent out.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 13, 2008)

I just heard from UCLA that Producing Invites will be going out soon.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 13, 2008)

That's funny I just emailed Ben @ UCLA a second ago asking if all the interview invites had been sent out. Either way that's good to know. There is still a chance. Good luck Russ! Hope we both get an interview.


----------



## ediebeale (Mar 13, 2008)

Are there any other cinematography interviewees on here? Just checkin . . .


----------



## tomsundies (Mar 15, 2008)

I found this board a few weeks ago -- and I've just been humbled by the graciousness of the community.  I'm sure I've read every single post in the 'graduate section' (from this year and last) and most of those posts I've read at least twice.

I found the board to be especially helpful in preparing for (and recovering from) my interview with AFI, SO I thought I'd pass along what help I could to those preparing for their UCLA interviews:

I interviewed for the MFA Directing/Production program earlier today, and I really feel like it couldn't have been more different than my AFI interview (my only other point of reference).

re: my AFI interview, I think Icarus Ascending put it best (in the AFI thread) as "somewhat south of triumphant. It wasn't a disaster or anything, but I wasn't exactly left with the impression that they had been dazzled."  I felt exactly the same way, just far less succinct.  

At UCLA, I interviewed with Professors Becky Smith, Rory Kelly and Gyula Gazdag.  Also, both graduate counselors were on site and a third-year directing student was there to answer any questions I might have before the interview.

The interviews were scheduled an hour apart, and my interview lasted about forty minutes. 

I had every intention of sharing the questions they asked -- for those who might find that helpful -- but there really didn't seem to be a standard list of questions.  

The interviewers were well-prepared and all of the questions were based off either my application materials or things that we had talked about in the room.  I can't imagine there being more than two or three 'stock' questions in any of the interviews (aside from, of course, the two-minute pitch).  

Overall, I found the UCLA faculty (including the graduate counselors) to be warm, intelligent, thoughtful people who were really interested in getting to know me as a person.  I enjoyed the interview, and I left with a really good feeling about the UCLA program as a whole.

By this point in my rambling, I'm sure I've overstayed my welcome, but if you think I can be of any help in preparing for your interview, please don't hesitate to let me know -- I really do feel like I owe the community-at-large such a debt of gratitude and I'll happily repay in anyway I can.

Best of luck!

ps... sorry if I've been in anyway incoherent, I think I'm emotionally drained.  Not necessarily in a bad way, but emotionally drained nonetheless.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome aboard tomsundies. I wish you the best of luck with your interview @ UCLA. 

Feel free to say whatever you have to say on here. Even the smallest thing can help us all out. Especially those of us who are waiting or will be interviewing soon. I too have read just about all the posts on here from last year until recent. They have all been very helful. (minus all the redundant ones that just rant/vent...lol) 

You mentioned in your post that you had to do the 2 minute pitch. I know this is a regular thing they do. I assume they told you to prepare one ahead of time? Was there any guidelines regarding the pitch? How did it go for you?


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 16, 2008)

I just came from my UCLA interview and I agree with tomsundies experience. I definitely didnt feel like I dazzled them. I was caught off guard by one of the questions and I don't know if I answered it as well as I should. I froze and stuttered a bit here and there cause I was nervous.

Becky Smith and Gyula Gazdag interviewed me. They were very nice people but it was still a bit nerve racking because they had actually taught my old professor when she went to school there.

I am not sure how I did. I thought that we would watch one of the films I brought in and discuss it but we didnt. I just handed them a dvd at the end and they said they would look over it later.

I am really not sure what they're looking for, I felt that the questions they asked didn't really tell a whole lot about me...but then again they already knew a lot through my personal statement.

They said they will notify people in the last two weeks of April after all the interviews are finished so I guess Ill just have to wait until then...


----------



## notorious (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm wondering if anybody else interviewed with UCLA and NYU for Directing. I've had both interviews, and I felt totally different about both. The NYU one felt way more intimidating, and kinda pretentious, with the feeling that they were forcing me to tell stories on the spot. I don't really think I bedazzled them at all. I just had my interview at UCLA on Sat. and I have to say that i felt like I was "on" and was myself. I had the same three people, and the vibe was totally different than NYU. Much friendlier and relaxed. 

I don't know if it's because I was more "prepared" cuz I already went thru it at nyu,but i was wondering if anyone else has gone thru both school's interview process? Or wants to comment on either..


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I felt my UCLA interview was relaxed...but I definitely wasn't as prepared as I should've been. It was my first interview with a grad program and I feel like if I had been interviewed before with another school, the UCLA one would've went smoother.

Also, my interview was the last of the day and I kind of regret scheduling it that way because you could tell the faculty was tired. Rory Kelly had to step out to attend to a student's production, and so it was just with Becky and Gyula.

When the interview was concluding I thought, "Wait...that's it??" Because the 40 minutes went by really fast and I definitely didnt feel like they got a grasp of who I was.

I am going to try to stay optimistic though, hopefully they will see something in the portfolio I handed them or hopefully they see some potential in me.


----------



## robertish (Mar 17, 2008)

hey notorious ... two weeks from now I'll be able to speak on NYU UCLA interview comparisons. Had my NYU last friday and I did feel the pressure, and I dont feel I dazzled them. Just felt like I seemed like some crazed caffienated lunatic. So I'm certainly hoping I'll have a lot of contrasts to be making.


----------



## swilsey (Mar 17, 2008)

For those who said some questions caught them off-guard, what were they? I have my interview in a couple of weeks and am just curious at what kind of questions tend to throw you off. Are they questions about your personal life, directors, styles, etc. Any detailed information on the types of things asked would be very helpful. Thanks and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## tomsundies (Mar 17, 2008)

> Originally posted by cabezon:
> You mentioned in your post that you had to do the 2 minute pitch. I know this is a regular thing they do. I assume they told you to prepare one ahead of time? Was there any guidelines regarding the pitch? How did it go for you?



For me, this was the most difficult part of the interview.  They asked me to prepare a narrative short film idea (the proposed short was to be under five minutes) and they 'recommended' that you focus on an emotional moment that had a beginning, middle and end.  

They e-mailed me the details a couple of days ahead of the interview, and my first inclination was, unfortunately, to be 'clever.'  AND I came up with about four just awful pitches, all of which I, fortunately, scrapped on the drive to the interview.

I instead focused on an emotional moment from my own life, and turned that into a simple story pitch.  I got off to a bit of a rough start, but overall they laughed when I needed them to laugh and they nodded when I needed them to nod so I'm glad I kept it simple.

AND while I definitely didn't blow them away with the pitch, I don't think they were underwhelmed either.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 17, 2008)

An interesting thing that happened after my pitch was that Becky gave a criticism of it, of what I could show to possibly end it differently.

I am not sure what to think of it, it could be positive because I showed that there was something there to work with and that they found it interesting enough to give suggestions...or it could've been bad because the ending of my story wasn't all there.

The question that threw me off was phrased weird. It was basically asking what are my strengths and weaknesses as a director...but they worded it in a way that sort of confused me. I think it was something like "what would the people on your crew say is positive and negative about you" ...and it was just hard for me to answer because the people I usually work with are all my really good friends and are really supportive of each other. The only thing I could come up with was one time I remember we were trying to make a deadline and I was yelling to get people together on set and my friend criticized me for yelling because he thought it was stressing people out. This probably wasn't the best thing to say...Gyula called me out on it and asked "Why are you yelling? What is it that makes you yell?" And I couldnt really answer because it seemed like I'd be making excuses.

All in all, the other questions they asked because were mostly pertained to questions stemming from my application, pitch, etc.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 18, 2008)

One of the things I read is to avoid coming of as psychotic or antisocial in any shape or form.  So, saying you yelled probably wasn't the BEST thing to do.  Because you will be working with 21 people for four years straight in a high stress environment.

It's good that you were honest and my best advice for everyone is to just be yourself, but you just don't want to give them any reason to not accept you.  

That's the tricky part about a question like weaknesses/strengths. 

But honestly, I think they know who the top 20 or so people are going into the interview, and the interview is really to make sure people aren't crazy, haha.

So, don't act crazy.


----------



## lucid (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm still pretty unclear about what actually goes down in the interview, specifically the screenwriting interview.  

What kind of questions do they ask you?  Is it mostly focused on your life experience, your knowledge of film, your future plans?  Is the two minute pitch just for directors, or do you have to do that in the screenwriting interview as well?  Where are the questions drawn from?  your statment, writing sample, recommendations?  I think any info on the actual content of the interview would be really helpful for all of us applying.

And thanks to duders and jayimess and everyone else who replied to my last post.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by dahinducow:
> One of the things I read is to avoid coming of as psychotic or antisocial in any shape or form.  So, saying you yelled probably wasn't the BEST thing to do.  Because you will be working with 21 people for four years straight in a high stress environment.



One of the things I did not want to do is give a bull**** answer like "I am a perfectionist" or "I work too hard"

The student I talked to before the interview told me that they will see right through any kind of bull****.

The yelling thing might have been an honest critique and I think what I should have said was that "I don't have any formal training in production and neither have any of the crews I worked with so things can become extremely chaotic, and I yell not to yell at someone but to motivate people to push through and keep going" I also explained that I was an Assistant Director (aka the ******* on set) when this happened so I think that might have alleviated my answer a bit.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by lucid:
> I'm still pretty unclear about what actually goes down in the interview, specifically the screenwriting interview.
> 
> I think any info on the actual content of the interview would be really helpful for all of us applying.



If you check out last year's thread on this subject, you'll see that no interviews are alike.

Here's what I recall from my interview with R. Walter and H. Ackerman last March.

In the lobby, I spoke with the applicant who was going before me.  Here are our parallels:

He:  Messy, stained, wrinkled clothes, tennis shoes
Me:  All dressed up with nowhere to go

He:  Third time interviewing
Me:  First time interviewing

He:  State college for BA
Me:  State college for BA

He:  Thinks he flopped his "favorite movie and why" question last time and that's what kept him out
Me:  Had no such question

He:  Done in 20 minutes
Me:  Done in an hour or so

My interview was just a conversation.  They talked about the program, I asked about the program.  We talked about writing, LA, my visit to NYC for the interview, the weather in Ohio.

It was really low key, though I was dressed for a boardroom segment of "The Apprentice."

The other dude, however, was dressed like he starred on "Mythbusters," and from what he shared, got a formulaic interview.

I don't know if he got in, but I did.  And I can sincerely tell you, I had no doubt in my mind that I nailed it...I wouldn't allow myself to say it, but I somehow knew that I was gonna get in.


So the answer is, there is no answer.  Just be prepared.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 18, 2008)

Jayimess,

what made you choose USC over UCLA?


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah Allen,

I commend you for being honest, I was just giving you advice for any future interviews.  You want to be yourself, but still hold back any sociopathic tendencies... and unfortunately, yelling kinda fits into that category.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by Allen Ho:
> Jayimess,
> 
> what made you choose USC over UCLA?



There were several factors that made me choose USC over both UCLA and later, AFI.

The most significant one was the ability to cross over and explore other disciplines, namely production, and the integration of the students from all programs as well.  I liked that here at USC, I could explore.  As those of you who have researched AFI know, that is not an option.  At my UCLA interview, I was informed that the writing department is kind of isolated, and you only work with other departments if you seek it out yourself.  

At USC, we have classes with other departments, and every semester we get the opportunity to have our scripts chosen for advanced production projects every semester.  (The 546)  Four of my incoming classmates got chosen last semester.  I'm also currently working on a special Stark project, which if chosen, will be produced by the school, with $15K.  We collaborate on 508s, anything and everything we can...and it's encouraged.  Also, within the writing division, there are several "tracks" which permit you to diversify your education and resulting portfolio.  I'm taking the "Writer-Director," and its very existence was the tipping point.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by dahinducow:
> Yeah Allen,
> 
> I commend you for being honest, I was just giving you advice for any future interviews.  You want to be yourself, but still hold back any sociopathic tendencies... and unfortunately, yelling kinda fits into that category.  Good luck!



Oops, sorry if my reply came off the wrong way. I agree with your advice. I knew the second it came out of my mouth during the interview, it wasn't the right thing to say. Especially when "yelling" has many different connotations to it.

I regret not providing the context of why I was yelling during my interview. I was the assistant director on a 48 hour contest managing 50+ cast and crew members, over a dozen moving vehicles and a crane for a musical called Traffic Jam. That probably would've given me a better justification for raising my voice on set.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 19, 2008)

Sound like you have a lot of experience Allen.  Why you heading back to school?


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 21, 2008)

Placebo, Kelmo, Rola1981, I also have not heard about my interview and am in California. I think it's safe to guess that no one from the West Coast has been notified for UCLA screenwriting because otherwise there would be a thread from the West Coast contingent.  

Can anyone help with what questions were asked at the screenwriting interview in New York?


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 21, 2008)

My interview is (Screenwriting MFA in NYC) is tomorrow. I'll let you know what they ask afterwards.


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks dharmagirl-- and congratulations on your interview. That's great news!

I'm also curious in what area or style (drama, comedy, action, suspense, etc.) everyone is intending to specialize in while studying there?

I'm all about writing comedies from a woman's P.O.V., and was wondering if there are any like-minded applicants in the applicant pool.  

Excited to engage in a dialogue, Falco


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 21, 2008)

Dharmagirl, good luck on your interview!!

Radiant, I called UCLA student services a few days ago--I'm from the west coast of Canada and haven't heard a thing from screenwriting either. Student services gave me the graduate advisor's email and I emailed him--he (Tony) said he hasn't heard anything from the screenwriting committee, so he thinks they're still reviewing files. Maybe they really arent' notifying west coast people until after the east interviews? I hope so!


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Sophiedog!  That's hopeful news.     Thanks for keeping us posted.

Well, let's keep our fingers crossed for an interview. I did read somewhere that one screenwriting applicant got in without an interview, so you never know. 

If we haven't heard by mid-April, then I think we've a right to be worried, but not till then!


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Mar 21, 2008)

To anyone that has been to their UCLA interview already...

What questions do they ask?
What did you wear?
Did you bring a visual sample? Did they watch it?


----------



## KelMo (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't be shocked to hear that UCLA is slower with their application reviews/interview offers than other schools, especially in screenwriting as they did not have a page limit on supplemental materials.  I (after calling the department to double check that it was really okay) submitted a full feature length screenplay, I'm sure others did the same. That's a lot more to read than the 20-pages per applicant at other schools.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 22, 2008)

So I literally just walked in the door from my screenwriting interview in NYC.  All I can say is that it was just as Jayimess and others have said.  Professor Ackerman was so sweet and it felt much more like a conversation than an interview.  We talked a lot about the program, and then he asked me about what I like and didn't like, in movies, TV but also theater, fiction, magazines, etc.  That was pretty much it.  So as long as you can talk about what you like you should be A-OK.  He said that they were trying to make decisions as early as possible in April.

Thanks again to everyone who shared their experiences on this forum, it made the interview so much less intimidating.  If you have any specific questions I'm happy to help, but really, just be yourself, know what you like and want to do and you should be OK (this is coming from someone who doesn't yet know her fate, but just from going through the interview so take it for what it's worth!).

Hey, Icarus - Hal said that the guy right before me lived in Brooklyn, too.  Could it have been you?

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 22, 2008)

I second dharmagirl: don't sweat the UCLA interview. Hal is chatty, warm, and basically awesome. This is not a test.

Dharmagirl--that was so me. I was this close to asking if you were dharmagirl, instantly calculated the risk of humiliation, and walked on. Dumb Icarus.

--IA


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 22, 2008)

While my impression of Hal's personality was the same, I had a slightly different experience than dharmagirl's.  

2 things stood out as red flags for me: he spent way too long explaining how the professional program functions, and he didn't ask a single question about my tastes (ie. we didn't talk about movies, books, tv, etc.) which was freakily weird and disappointing because I was prepared to talk his ear off. 

I don't know what that means but it feels bad.  Anyone else get a long-winded sell of the professional program?  Hope I'm not alone.

Anyway, good luck to everyone.
pb


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, a friend last year who was waitlisted for UCLA screenwriting also received the Professional Program pitch.  

Unfortunately, it's become sort of the stepping stone needed in order to get into the graduate program.  

This isn't true in everyone's case, but I have a feeling it's like 50/50.  Half come from the professional program, the other half don't.

Edit: By the way, I am currently in the Professional program if you have any questions about it.  But I am applying to schools for directing.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 22, 2008)

I got the professional program spiel, too, but it seemed to make sense in context.  I know when I found out about the interview Jayimess mentioned that if you get the interview the least you get is instant acceptance to the professional program, so it seems like she had heard the same pitch and she was accepted so I don't think that means you are out by any means.  Besides, he wouldn't fly out to meet you if they had already decided they didn't want you.  Don't sweat.

Dahindu, that totally makes sense.  Did you end up in the professional program because you didn't get into the MFA (sorry to pry, just curious)?  Or did you all on your own?

Icarus, you crack me up.  I hope we will be able to laugh about this in Westwood in September!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Mar 22, 2008)

So I just got back from my interview/professional program infomercial. Unlike most here, I ended up with Walter who, despite being a pretty friendly guy, is a far cry from warm and basically awesome. He proceeded to pitch the certificate no less than 3 times, and even went as far as to cite former students turned colleagues (UCLA professors) who began with the certificate. And, if that wasn't discouraging enough, he was very reluctant to discuss film! I managed to work it into the conversation a few times, but it certainly wasn't the focus of our discussion (we probably talked about Italy more than anything). All in all, I'm expecting to be offered the certificate. If I get in, great, but I'm definitely having second thoughts about UCLA.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 22, 2008)

I am applying to schools for directing.  I just heard about the professional program on my own.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 23, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/screenwriting.htm


----------



## andinofilms (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks, 

I see this professional program is only for screenwriters, and also an option for those who applied to the MFA screenwriting program and didn't get accepted.  Are the directors candidates offered anything like this in case of rejection? Just curious.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 23, 2008)

The directors aren't offered anything.  It's strictly a writing program thing.


----------



## placebo (Mar 26, 2008)

Got an email this morning inviting me to interview with Professor Ackerman tomorrow (March 27) at UCLA. I live in Utah, so this is going to take some last minute planning to go, but I do plan on flying out tomorrow morning to meet with him.


----------



## wendja85 (Mar 26, 2008)

A Plan Unfurled, 

I gotta say, I'm not a big Richard Walter fan. I went to UCLA film for undergrad, and he can be very full of himself and at times humiliates his students. In any case, I wish you and everyone here a lot of luck!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW -- Placebo, congratulations!  How weird that they notified you so last minute.  Good luck and be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats Placebo!  That  _is_ short notice. 

I'm trying not to get discouraged... somewhere I read not all people have to interview.

Keeping fingers crossed for all West Coaster screenwriting folks.

Falco


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 26, 2008)

Update: I just called student services and they said MFA screenwriting candidates are still in review so more people may be called in to interview.


Hoorah!


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 26, 2008)

Apparently directing candidates are still in review as well... which seems odd to me. I recall one of the directing applicants who got invited to interview saying that he was told 61 applicants had been chosen to interview. If the number of interviewees had already been decided, why are they still reviewing now? Maybe they've decided to interview more directing applicants after the first round?

Anyway, I was told that more interview invitations will be going out in the next week or two.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 26, 2008)

It's quite possible that they interviewed people and were like, "yuck, that batch sucked" haha, so they decided they needed to see more than 61 heh.  But whoooo knows.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 26, 2008)

When they sent out the interview email, they said 61 people will be interviewed and they gave a list of dates that went into April to choose from. They've only interviewed about 15 or so people so far because there have only been two allotted interview dates. The next ones are this weekened and a weekend in mid April.


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 26, 2008)

I still stand by my theory that the interview isn't THAT important...


----------



## swilsey (Mar 26, 2008)

I was in the first batch requested to interview and don't actually have mine until mid April, so they are definitely still interviewing. The interviews are still for the first round though. I just got accepted to Columbia so am not nearly as nervous about this interview, but still working on my short film idea. How did that part go for everyone?


----------



## dahinducow (Mar 26, 2008)

What do you mean by "first batch" or "first round"?


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Placebo, what program did you apply to?  Have a great interview!!


----------



## placebo (Mar 28, 2008)

mykefilm - I am an MFA screenwriting applicant. The interview went well, I think. Very chatty, off-the-cuff stuff. Relaxed. I'm glad I went, even though it cost me about $350.
Professor Ackerman said he hopes to send out decisions by the end of next week - so early April.


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 28, 2008)

hey all, I just got my rejection notice to UCLA.  I guess I will apply again next year.  I am still planning to move to LA anyways in July.  Maybe I will meet some of you out there.

Cheers,
Myke


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 28, 2008)

myke, was your program directing or screenwriting?


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 28, 2008)

P.S. Sorry to hear about the rejection, but congrats on persevering!


----------



## filmin (Mar 28, 2008)

I had my screenwriting interview last saturday and also got the Professional program pitch pretty hard.  I did get some questions about my likes and dislikes, why I pursued certain things that I've pursued, etc.  I don;t know if I answered the questions as well as I could have.  I'm wondering if the Professional program pitch is standard or what?  Also, I'm curious, pintobeans and a plan unfurled, what times were your interviews scheduled at?  I'm wondering the same for dharmagirl and icarus ascending?  well, good luck to everyone!


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine was in NYC last Saturday at 2:00.  Were you there, filmin?

It sounds like from both applicants this year and people who got in last year, the professional program infomercial is standard.  Don't sweat.

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 28, 2008)

hey radiantfalco, I applied to the MFA directing program...


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Apr 9, 2008)

Just to let everyone who is waiting know: I recieved a rejection letter via email this morning.  

It's a little bittersweet, as they wrote that though I was in the top 25% they just had too many applicants (~500!)

Did anyone else get this letter?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah - i got the same letter this morning. Honestly, I'm surprised I was in the top 25% - the application was due nov 1st and I didn't know what I was doing. It took me a couple more weeks to warm up and send out some better apps. 
No big loss here. I don't think i would have gone even if i got in. 
Good luck to the rest.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, have any of you UCLA screenwriting applicants recieved any rejection emails yet? I haven't heard a thing from them since December.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## KelMo (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm with you, Sophie.  If I don't hear in a week or so I'm going to call and ask.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have an interview on April 12 at 2PM. Anyone else in the same boat (with an interview on Saturday that is)?

Might be fun to commiserate after the interview.


----------



## radiantfalco (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, I haven't gotten an interview!  That's ok though, some students have gotten in without.   Best of luck Deus.


----------



## Kaz (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a transfer applicant for UCLA film program. I haven't got any message from them about an interview. Is there any difference between transfer applicants and freshman ones about the interview?


----------



## yes|thief (Apr 13, 2008)

I got a rejection email from UCLA today. It said I was in the top 25%, though.

I'm only 23 and am just now graduating from undergrad, so I'm sure that hurt me some.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 13, 2008)

yes|thief,

Give yourself a pat on the back. If you made it to the top 25% on your first attempt at applying to what is arguably the toughest graduate film program in the country, your effort deserves praise. I didn't even apply to graduate school for first time until I was 27, five years after I completed my undergraduate studies. Fast forward three years later: I just got my third consecutive rejection from UCLA and it took me until now to even break into the top 25%.

You have a little more than six months before the next application deadline. If you decide to reapply, use that time to improve (and increase) your skills and add to your resume. Apply to other schools, too. After all, you can always catch more fish with a bigger net. You're getting into film school, dude. All you have to do is persist.

Respectfully,

J.G.


----------



## ToThePoint (Apr 13, 2008)

Kaz,Freshman don't get an interview. They must apply to UCLA as "undeclared", and then re-apply for their TFT department after their sophomore year.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys, any more UCLA screenwriting news or emails today? I wish I just knew either way! But I'd think it would be too late for an interview so I must have gotten a rejection, unless UCLA's schedule is really funny...


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 15, 2008)

For Kelmo--I couldn't stand it anymore and asked UCLA lol, they said we should know either way in the next few days. So hang in there, it's almost over but we've made it to the very end!


----------



## KelMo (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha!  Thanks Sophie. I actually tried to call this morning but got their voicemail and didn't end up leaving a message.

If you end up hearing anything let me know, and I'll do the same.

My theories:
1) Our applications were so awesome they sent us to the super special application committee to give us full ride scholarships + stipends
OR
2) We didn't get in and they've been too lazy to send out official rejection letters.

Wonder which one is a more realistic option...? hehe.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha I really can't figure it out, but I'm hoping that it's the first theory! Best case scenario would be that they're deciding between a few last applications, holding on to hope that because we weren't rejected early, they still have decisions to make and we actually did make it to the end. Otherwise yeah, it's your second theory


----------



## KelMo (Apr 17, 2008)

To People who got screenwriting acceptance/non acceptance emails:

Have you gotten official (paper mail) letters from UCLA of your status?  I still haven't heard a peep from them one way or the other and I was wondering if they just hadn't sent out official notice yet, or if my application was really in some sort of weird inexplicable limbo state!

Thanks.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 17, 2008)

Nothing new from me either. So Kelmo, Bacon, myself are in some kind of limbo state, anyone else?


----------



## K-MEE (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't heard from them either. i wonder if it's a bad sign or not.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 17, 2008)

Me too! Though, I have to say, after my interview limbo is probably preferable to whatever's comming...haha.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 17, 2008)

lol I haven't even gotten an interview invite from UCLA but apparently you can get in without one? Or maybe they are doing another round of interviews? I hope so


----------



## KelMo (Apr 17, 2008)

Well that's why I'm wondering if people who have heard have gotten "the letter"...

I assume they'll just do standard rejections via paper mail, but as they did email notifications a couple weeks ago I sort of thought they'd have the paper notifications out by now!


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 17, 2008)

I interviewed for the UCLA screenwriting MFA, but have heard nothing since.  I'm guessing people like me are on an unspoken waitlist.


----------



## KelMo (Apr 17, 2008)

I just called to see what was up and the woman told me that they "weren't finished" making up their minds and that we should know by this Friday or next.

Vague enough for you?


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 17, 2008)

Did she mention whether it would be email or postal mail?


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## KelMo (Apr 17, 2008)

Unfortunately not.

She was very quick to respond, so part of me feels like she could have just been making it up since she doesn't really know herself. But maybe that's just the pessimist in me?


----------



## radiantfalco (Apr 17, 2008)

Limbo here too.  Kelmo, Bacon, sophiedog, K-MEE, pintobeans, we're all is the same boat.  I'm guessing it will either  be (a) acceptances, or (b) rejections.  (Humor intentional.)

Hopefully we're (a)'s and they didn't need to interview us, because we're just THAT awesome, or perhaps we're (b)'s because they're still deciding between a few of us to round out the 1st-year MFA class depending on (1) writing talent, or at least, writing promise, (2) minorities, (3) men to women ratio, and (4) likelihood of professional success.  And if we're good-looking.  

There were more applications than normal this year for all graduate schools because of the economy, so maybe they are just taking their (sweet) time looking through all of the materials.

Anyway, the wait will soon be over... 

radiantfalco


----------



## radiantfalco (Apr 17, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to include you, A Plan Unfurled. Sorry!


----------



## ToThePoint (Apr 17, 2008)

My intentions are not to be cold, but I have never heard of anyone being admitted into UCLA's TFT program without an interview. Furthermore, I spoke with Cheri Smith from the TFT department about a week ago and she informed me that all candidates who were chosen for an interview, both undergrad and grad, have been notified, and interviews will wrap up this weekend.

Once again, I have no ill will, but I imagine that a lot of wondering people would enjoy some closure. Hope this helps.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info, ToThePoint! Yeah I'd like closure, but I do think it's a bit strange that some people have already gotten their rejections and our limbo group is still waiting. If we'd already been rejected we should have heard by now, so maybe the UCLA woman really was told the committee isn't finished making up their minds. Oh, check out Rola's post in another discussion--she got into UCLA and I remember she said her friend got in without an interview. I'll probably be rejected, I know, but keeping that tiny bit of hope alive!


----------



## ToThePoint (Apr 17, 2008)

By all means, and best of luck to you, Sophie.


----------



## Have-Not (Apr 17, 2008)

Undergrad interviews (may be transfer students only since I am a transfer student) are tomorrow, Friday the 18th, from 8:30 to 5:00pm.

I have an interview. And I'm nervous! 

Not sure if this helps the Graduate applicants or not


----------



## lamb (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm new to the board. Got my rejection e-mail, which told me to log on the graduate website for the decision (I already knew I got rejected since I didn't get an interview call). It was a form letter from the graduate school division of UCLA, signed by a chancellor or dean, not the film school. 

Ah, well. Time to spend the year improving; will try again next year. 

So bummed, though.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup got the same letter, was sent out at 2:59 am. It was dated April 14, wish they would've sent it out then to get it over with already!


----------



## KelMo (Apr 19, 2008)

I just logged in and got this message:

"To date, no decision has been made on your application. You may want to check the Application Status page to see if the department or program has listed any items that are missing from your file.

Please note that most decisions on graduate admissions for fall term are made in the months of March and April and therefore you should not anticipate a decision much before that time period."

I checked and nothing is missing from my file... It's just perplexing to me why they can't/don't do all the notifications at once (or, at the very least, all the rejections at once!)


----------



## K-MEE (Apr 19, 2008)

i got the exact same letter as you Sophiedog.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 19, 2008)

KelMo,

I logged in and got the same message, but, to my knowledge, tft doesn't even use the Application Status page so if we were missing something there'd really be no way of knowing at this point.

But, then again, if we were missing something crucial, you'd think they'd have rejected us by now.

Either way - I think I'm sort of enjoying the ambiguity...


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, Plan--

Do you have a first choice b/t USC and UCLA?

--IA


----------



## radiantfalco (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just got my rejection email as well.  Guys, look at the decision status page, not the application status page, that will direct you to the decision they have made.

I'm bummed but not that upset, seeing as the limbo had led me to think this was a possibility.  The way I see it, is this gives me more time to apply myself to writing and working on my craft in the real world! 

My friend works at ICM and we are writing partners with access to many agents and his brother is a Hollywood player, who has every intention of opening doors for us.  This is the only way I can convince myself that perhaps this is what was "meant to happen," because opportunities will come from other directions, or perhaps it is my consolation prize, and a way to feel OK about the decision, but of course it does smart.

And, it makes me think that as a published playwright, perhaps I should stick to writing plays! (But that's just my wounded ego talking.)

In any case, to quote a very wise person, "At the core of every true talent there is an awareness of the difficulties inherent in any achievement, and the confidence that by persistence and patience something worthwhile will be realized. Thus talent is a species of vigor." - Eric Hoffer (1902 - 1983)

Best of luck to all on the forum, and may UCLA be good to those who will be attending, and to those of us who aren't, may life be just as good.

Best regards,

radiantfalco


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 19, 2008)

Definitely USC. 

My interest in UCLA is more curiosity than anything - even if I do get in (and admittedly that's a big IF) I doubt I'd seriously consider going for a variety of reasons: quarter-terms, little-to-no collaboration between departments, their emphasis on quantity rather than quality, and the fact that I hear very few MFAs actually graduate in two years. 

On top of all that, I just didn't like the vibe I got from my interview.


----------



## lamb (Apr 19, 2008)

Unfurled and KelMo, I was content, riding the ambiguity for a while. I entertained some unrealistic fantasies (maybe they're still interviewing...), and it stung when I found out for sure. 

Best of luck to you guys. I hope there are still good news to members on this board.

Does anyone else plan on trying again if rejected?


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I'll try again but I'll still be at the very young end of their applicant pool in the fall(a student in the program told me the admissions committee told him they prefer older applicants, like the closer to 30 the better!) and I'm just graduating from my undergrad this year. So I won't be much older or have much more life or work experience...but I really want to go so I might try again anyway..


----------



## djreckid (Apr 20, 2008)

well i've been looking everyday at my status of my application and it's still saying it's under review. if some people are saying that they are getting rejection letters, and i'm hearing they are wrapping up interviews last week, why would my application still be under review? the suspense is killing me. i got another question. if ucla does reject me, i have been accepted to a few other schools as a back up plan: uc san diego, san diego state, long beach state, & uc santa barbara what other school would u suggest from these options? and i would like to know what kind of GPA's some people are getting that applied, especially the one's that have been called for interviews. mine was a 3.56


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 20, 2008)

My gpa is 3.85 but I don't think they even care that much if your gpa is very high. They're looking for different things than most other schools, who knows what exactly. I'm not familiar with the grad film programs at the other schools you mentioned but good luck with it!


----------



## Philro (Apr 21, 2008)

Just had my interview for the Production/Directing program and have some info to pass on. First off, everyone was very nice. Tony the Graduate advisor was great. He made me feel comfortable etc. My wife and I alloted two hours to drive 30 miles on a Saturday and got there within just ten minutes of the interview. I literally ran across campus to get to East Melnitz and then actually met them outside as they were just finishing lunch- they were in great spirits. 

I sat and spoke with a current grad student about the program and she gave me a personal run-down of how things worked. She was from England. She said it was very intensive. She was a very nice person and very knowledgable. 

Then I met three people, two men and one woman. The woman, Becky, asked me personal questions about my life and where I was from etc. You should have this info prepared- I really didn't. 

Then they asked for my top 5 films and which one I would have loved to direct. You should have this info prepared- I didn't. After the interview I wanted to say "Almost Famous" and "Back to the Future" instead of "Pulp Fiction" and "Dead Poets Society" but hey.  

They asked what was my first experience as far as making movies was etc. They asked what was the largest crew I had ever worked with and if I wasn't in the room what would they say about me: good and bad. I told them that the crew would say that I was hardworking but that I could be too intense at times, (at least on this particular set.) 

Then they posed a few hypotheticals to me about working with a DP who had never touched a camera or who just seemed not to care, what do you do? There's really no right answer- I think they wanted me to be creative and find a way to work around the bad footage- (how do you do that?) Or say that my story is so compelling hopefully the audience won't care. 

The 2 minute pitch went well and it seemed that they appreciated that I just got right into it. They broke it down a little bit and asked me how my main character had really changed through the event. But overall they said it had good potential. 

I can't believe it but by God I really wasn't that nervous. I hope this helps everyone. I've been watching this post ever since I got my email- the info has been invaluable. 

Tony said the production/directing candidates should be getting emails by this Wednesday- but don't hold him to that. 

Good luck everyone, thanks!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Icarus Ascending reporting from Cloud 9. Just got an e-mail inviting me for a UCLA interview in the city. Anyone else heard???

--IA


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does UCLA always interview? I mean the information that they ask for is so narrow, it would make sense to interview, but does anyone know if people are accepted solely based on what they submitted?


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> Does UCLA always interview? I mean the information that they ask for is so narrow, it would make sense to interview, but does anyone know if people are accepted solely based on what they submitted?




As far as I know, nobody gets in without an interview.  At least that's the impression I got for screenwriting.  I got one last year, and the interviewer told me they got 600 applications, interviewed 60, and would be picking their acceptances from that pool.


----------



## Junie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for those numbers. That's really interesting.


----------

